# مشكلة ارتفاع درجة الكوندنسر فى تكييف مركزى -- ارجو المساعدة



## elwan1st (23 يونيو 2007)

اعانى من مشكلة فى تكييف مركزى كاريير 19 xr الف طن تبريد يعمل بتبريد الماء عن طريق ابراج تبريد عددها 3 تعمل بست مراوح -- المشكله عندى هيا ارتفاع درجة حرارة دخول الكوندتسر الى 85 f مما يؤثر على كفاءة الشيلر بشكل رهيب وارتفاع الحمل الى 103% فى وقت الظهيرة علما بان الدورة معزوله بشكل جيد --
لقد قمت بابتكار طريقه لحل هذة المشكله وهيا انى 
قمت بتوصيل خرطوم بين دخول الكوولر ودخول الكوندنسر
وبما ان طلمبات الكوولر لها ضغط اعلى من طلمبات الكوندنسر فالذى يحدث هو ان يذهب جزء من الماء البارد من الكوولر الى الماء الدافىء فى الكوندنسر فيساعد فى تبريده الى درجة حرارة مقبولة قبل دخول الكوندسر وقد ساعد هذا الامر كثيرا فى السيستم ولكن المشكلة ان مياة الكوولر معالجة بمواد كيميائيه مرتقفعة الثمن وجزء منها يخرج من الدورة ليذهب الى الكوندنسر-
فهل هناك ضرر من هذا الامر ؟؟
وهل لديكم اى حلول مناسبة لتقليل درجة حرارة دخول الكوندنسر بدون الطريقة التى استخدمتها؟؟ظ
وما رأيكم بها؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## العلم حياة (24 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أستاذي العزيز أنا اقترح ان تنظف دورة ماء المكثف (الانابيب-برج التبريد-انابيب المكثف ) وتتاكد من سعة مضخات المكثف حيث ان 19000 طن تبريد يحتاج الى 12000m3/hr تقريبا. أضافة الى ان سحب جزء من الماء المبرد يؤدي الى نقص تدفق الماء الذاهب الى دافعات الهواء وبالتالي سترتفع درجة حرارة الهواء اثناء التبادل الحراري في كويل الدافعة.
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (24 يونيو 2007)

اضافة الى اقتراح الاخ المهندس محسن وبما انا المنظومة كانت تعمل بشكل جيد فى البداية وتحقق درجة حرارة الدخول المطلوبة فان اقترح عليك التاكد من عملية الترزيز للمياه وهل تتم بشكل جيد كذالك مراوح الشفط الموجودة على الشيلر ومن الممكن زيادة عدد العوارض الموجودة داخل الابراج بحيث تزيد عملية التفتيت لجزيئات المياه وبالتالى تزيد مساحتها وتتعرض للتبريد اكثر .


----------



## elwan1st (24 يونيو 2007)

العلم حياة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أستاذي العزيز أنا اقترح ان تنظف دورة ماء المكثف (الانابيب-برج التبريد-انابيب المكثف ) وتتاكد من سعة مضخات المكثف حيث ان 19000 طن تبريد يحتاج الى 12000m3/hr تقريبا. أضافة الى ان سحب جزء من الماء المبرد يؤدي الى نقص تدفق الماء الذاهب الى دافعات الهواء وبالتالي سترتفع درجة حرارة الهواء اثناء التبادل الحراري في كويل الدافعة.
> تحياتي
> م.محسن


 
اشكركم على التجاوب السريع والمساعدة القيمة التى احتاجها بشدة

بالسيستم هو الف طن تبريد فقط اعتذر اخ محسن على هذا اللبس لالتصاق موديل الشيلر بالرقم الخاص بالشيلر ولكن الموديل هو carrier 19xr

بالنسبة للطلمبات الخاصة بلكوندنسر فهي عددها 4 طلمبات قدرة 60 حصان 2400 gpm لكل منهما اثنان منهم فقط فى الخدمة اعتقد انهم كافيين 

اعتقد ان تنظيف انابيب الكوندنسر فكرة جيدة ساقوم بايقاف الشيلر غدا للبدأ فى عملية الصيانة 
بالاضافة انى قمت بتغيير سيور مرواح ابراج التبريد للتأكد اكثر من الابراج
اذا وجدتم اقتراحات اخرى فارجوكم الا تبخلوا بها 
واشكركم مرة اخرى
م /محمد علوان


----------



## العلم حياة (24 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أستاذي العزيز أحمد عبود ان تنظيف النوزلات الموجودة في انابيب برج التبريد هي جزء من تنظيف منظومة دورة مياه المكثف واشكرك للتأكيد عليها لكن ممكن أعرف ماذا تقصد ب(مراوح الشفط الموجودة على الشيلر) وأود ان أسالك هل ان زيادة العوارض (الحشوات) في البرج لا تؤثر على التصميم.
أستاذي العزيز محمد علوان بما انك لم تفتح انابيب المكثف سابقا والماء غير معالج فاعتقد ستخرج اطيان لم تكن تتوقعها وستنتهي عندك المشكلة ولكن حاول تنظيف السيستم باكمله. أما بالنسبة لمعدل التدفق الذي عندك 2400 لمضخات المكثف فهو ممتاز.

تحياتي لكم اخواني


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز انا لم اعمل بصيانة الشيلر الا فترة قصيرة لكن انا اقصد بمراوح الشفط الموجودة على الشيلر بانها تلك المراواح التى توجد اما على جانب الشيلر او التى تركب من الاعلى والمسئوله عن سحب الهواء الساخن من البرج والتى بالتالى تسحب معها كمية من رزاز الماء المراد تبريده والذى يتم له عملية make up للوصول لكمية المياه المطلوبة للتبريد اما بالنسبة لزيادة عدد العوارض بالبرج فانا ارى انا زيادة عددها بشكل مقبول وحسب الامكانية المتاحه بالبرج لن يوثر سوى بزيادة كمية امياه المتبخره بنسبه قليله ولكن لا خطورة من ذلك بما انه بوجد عمليه التعويض للمياه . السلام عليكم


----------



## العلم حياة (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك أستاذي أحمد
أود فقط ان اوضح هنا ان الجلرات نوعين Air cooled & water cooled هذا يعني ان تبريد المكثف اي سحب حرارة غاز الفريون تتم اما بالماء وفي هذه الحالة يتطلب نصب برج تبريد اما تبريد المكثف بالهواء فيتم قسريا بواسطة مراوح وهنا لا وجود لبرج التيريد.
تحياتي
م.محسن


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اسف على سوء الفهم انا اعتقدت ان المكثف الموجود تبريد ماء لذلك كل كلامى كان بهذا الاتجاه .


----------



## mohammad ali (25 يونيو 2007)

انا عندي نفس المشكله وفي نفس الجلر وهو من طراز carrier 19 xr ويجب ان يقرا على الشاشه خطا 238 هل هذا الشي يحدث عندك ام لا اذا كان نفس الشي انا اعطيك الوصفه الدقيقه


----------



## elwan1st (26 يونيو 2007)

mohammad ali قال:


> انا عندي نفس المشكله وفي نفس الجلر وهو من طراز carrier 19 xr ويجب ان يقرا على الشاشه خطا 238 هل هذا الشي يحدث عندك ام لا اذا كان نفس الشي انا اعطيك الوصفه الدقيقه


 
ماذا تقصد ب 238 هل تقصد delta p اما شىء اخر
على العموم اعطنى الحل الذى لديك واكون شاكرا وامل ان ينفع معى حيث انى قمت بعمل صيانه للكوندنسر امس والتغير يكاد يكون لا يذكر
بالمناسبه هل جربت الحل الذى اقترحته فى اعلى الصفحه ؟


----------



## mohammad ali (27 يونيو 2007)

عزيزي توجد شاشه في الجلر تقوم بقراءه كافه المشاكل التي تحدث لديك اي خطا يقوم باعطائك رقم الخطا وكتابه اسم المشكله على الشاشه هذا هو المقصود انا عندي حدثت مشكله في نفس هذا النوع وقام بقراءه الخطا وكان الرقم 238 condenser water flow and temp واستطعنا والحمد لله من تلافيه ماهي المشكله التي لديك بالظبط وماهو رقم الخطا الذي يظهر لديك على الشاشه


----------



## elwan1st (27 يونيو 2007)

mohammad ali قال:


> عزيزي توجد شاشه في الجلر تقوم بقراءه كافه المشاكل التي تحدث لديك اي خطا يقوم باعطائك رقم الخطا وكتابه اسم المشكله على الشاشه هذا هو المقصود انا عندي حدثت مشكله في نفس هذا النوع وقام بقراءه الخطا وكان الرقم 238 condenser water flow and temp واستطعنا والحمد لله من تلافيه ماهي المشكله التي لديك بالظبط وماهو رقم الخطا الذي يظهر لديك على الشاشه


 
لا يوجد اى مشاكل فى الشيلر ولكن عند بداية التشغيل فى بعض الاحيان يحدث surge ويتوقف عن العمل بعد تركة بعض الوقت واعيد التشغيل مرة اخرى يعمل بشكل سليم مع ارتفاع الحمل وزيدة درجة الكوندنسر بشكل ملحوظ تؤثر على كفاءة التبريد


----------



## mohammad ali (27 يونيو 2007)

هو هذا المقصود عندما يحدث surge يتوقف الجلر عن العمل ماهو سبب التوقف الذي يظهر لديك على الشاشه


----------



## خباب (28 يونيو 2007)

اخى العزيز قم بتنظيف فتحات المكثف الخارجية بالماء المضغوط بحيث اذا وضعت ورقة عليه سوف تنسحب وتلتصق على المكثف عند التشغيل وهذا دليل على نظافته وتزيد من كفائته


----------



## elwan1st (28 يونيو 2007)

mohammad ali قال:


> هو هذا المقصود عندما يحدث surge يتوقف الجلر عن العمل ماهو سبب التوقف الذي يظهر لديك على الشاشه


 

اخى الفاضل راجعت قائمة الاعطال وهاذ هو المكتوب حرفيا على الشاشة وامل ان نصل الى الحل ان شاء الله

Surege :
Check condenser water temp and flow


----------



## sona_soska (28 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا العطل هو ارتفاع درجه حراره الكوندنسر ومن الموأكد ان هناك بضع اشياء
1- ان يكون هناك خفس فى المواسير للسائل المبرد ونعتبر هذا اقل احتمال لان قطر مواسيره كبيره
2-ان يكون هناك عائق للماء المستخدم وهذا احتمال كبير 
3-الاحتمال ان يكون هناك اوساخ كثيره متراكمه على المواسير فتعمل على اقامه حائل لعمليه التبادل الحرارى
4-الاحتمال الاخير وهو ان يكون هناك هواء فى الدائره او ان الشحنه تكون ممكن ان تكون غير مظبوطه 
ولا اعتقد ان يخرج العطل من هؤلاء 
برجاء عدم التصرف بعمل شىء مؤقت لان عمر الجهاز سوف يقل وتتأثر بلوف الكمبرسور


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يونيو 2007)

elwan1st قال:


> اخى الفاضل راجعت قائمة الاعطال وهاذ هو المكتوب حرفيا على الشاشة وامل ان نصل الى الحل ان شاء الله
> 
> Surege :
> Check condenser water temp and flow



اخى الفاضل صاحب الموضوع من الكلام الذى سبق ممكن اقولك المواسير التى تستخدم لنقل المياه وعمل الدوره الازمه تقريبا رديئه جدا جدا جدا ... لو اتغيرت بمواسير متعارف عليها وتكون ذات معامل احتكاك بسيط جدا هو الحل الوحيد الذى يعطيك معدل سريان جيد جدا مع انتقال الحراره بين الجسمين وهو دا مربط الفرس المشكله هى ان تعطى فرصه للتبادل الحرارى السليم بين المائعين وان شاء الله المشكله تتحل ..
اخوك م/ ماهر


----------



## mohammad ali (29 يونيو 2007)

اذا كان هذا رقم الخطا الذي يظهر على الشاشه تذهب الى برج التبريد وتقوم بعمل صيانه كامله له مع مراعات فتحات النوزل الخارجيه للبرج وتراقب درجه حراره ماء تبريد الدوره الخارجيه في برج التبريد وكذلك هناك طريقه سهل جدا هو الذهاب الى الشاشه الرئيسيه للجلر وتدخل على السيت بوينت وتقوم بانزال نسبه الحمل للجلر من 100 % الى 80 % وبذلك تستطيع السيطره على الحمل والحفاظ على الضاغط من التلف السريع


----------



## سعيد المقطوف (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا اما بخصوص مشكلة الكوندنسر المرتفعة درجة حرارته اعتقد ان العطل ليس في الكوندنسر وانما في الشيلر نفسه رغم دلك لم يوضح درجة دخول الماءاليه وخروجها منه


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

elwan1st قال:


> اعانى من مشكلة فى تكييف مركزى كاريير 19 xr الف طن تبريد يعمل بتبريد الماء عن طريق ابراج تبريد عددها 3 تعمل بست مراوح -- المشكله عندى هيا ارتفاع درجة حرارة دخول الكوندتسر الى 85 f مما يؤثر على كفاءة الشيلر بشكل رهيب وارتفاع الحمل الى 103% فى وقت الظهيرة علما بان الدورة معزوله بشكل جيد --
> لقد قمت بابتكار طريقه لحل هذة المشكله وهيا انى
> قمت بتوصيل خرطوم بين دخول الكوولر ودخول الكوندنسر
> وبما ان طلمبات الكوولر لها ضغط اعلى من طلمبات الكوندنسر فالذى يحدث هو ان يذهب جزء من الماء البارد من الكوولر الى الماء الدافىء فى الكوندنسر فيساعد فى تبريده الى درجة حرارة مقبولة قبل دخول الكوندسر وقد ساعد هذا الامر كثيرا فى السيستم ولكن المشكلة ان مياة الكوولر معالجة بمواد كيميائيه مرتقفعة الثمن وجزء منها يخرج من الدورة ليذهب الى الكوندنسر-
> ...








Small temperature difference 
برجــاء حساب هذه القيمة في حالة تحميل الشلر 100% 
وهي فرق درجة حراره (درجة حراره الفريون - درجة حراره المياه )

------------------------------------------------------------------------

وهــل مياه المكثف معالجة ام لا ؟
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

منتظر الاجابة ...​


----------



## ابوشامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المحاورة المفيدة


----------



## المركزي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اضافه الى راي اخواني باركالله فيهم جميعا اضيف راي المتواضع لخدمتكم في حال كان الفرق في دلتا pكونديسر قليل ولا يتناسب مع الحمل للجلر لاسباب تكلسات في انابيب الجلر اضفه الى الانسداد قسم من الانابيب اوعند مدخل الكونديسر يوجد قاطع حديد يفصل دخول الماء عن خروجه عند مدخل الكونديسر تلف الاجزاء المطاطيه او عدم تثبيتها بصوره صحيه مما تقلل دخول الماء الابراج الى الكونديسر واذا كان دلتا p كونديسر عالي فتاكد من سرعة جريان الماء من المصخات او توجد اقفال غير محكمه لمنظومة الماء بين الكونديسر والابراج وشكرا


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو اعطاءنا درجة حرارة ماء الكوندينسرللدخول والخروج ايضاوكذلك ضغط الفريون العالي والواطىواي نوع فريون مستعمل


----------



## فلاح النجفي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز قم بتنظيف الكوندينسر بواسطة حامض السكالة لمدة ثلاث ساعات متواصلة مع اضافة مادة (انهبتي ) لمنع تآكل المعدن بالاضافة الى تنظيف الحشوة المبردة للماء في ابراج التبريد ودرجة الحرارة يجب ان تكون بعد التنظيف هي 35 درجة مئوية ليس اكثر من ذالك .وكان الله يحب المحسنين 
مهندس فلاح


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان قد مر خمسة اعوام أو اكثر على تركيب معدات التشللر فحاول تنظيف مسارات مياه تبريد الكوندنسر الخاص بالتشللر ف بالتاكيد مياه برج التبريد غير معالجة كيمائيا و بالتالي يوجد رواسب تغلف بايبات الكوندنسر و بالتالي يضيق قطر الماسورة الحاملة للماء و يبطؤ تدفق الماء و بالتالي لايوجد تبادل جيد للحرارة بين الماء و الفريون في كوندنسر التشللر 
هذه و احدة 
الثانية من الممكن أن يكون برج التريد لا ينتج مياه تبريد المكثف بدرجة حرارة مناسبة لاحداث التبادل الحراري داخل الكوندنسر و حتي لا تكلف نفسك كثيرا اقترح أن تبدل بكرة سير المحرك الي قطر اكبر فتزيد سرعة البروبلر و بالتالي تزداد حركة الهواء و احتكاكه بجزيئات الماء المتساقطة داخل البرج و تقل درجة حرارة الماء و لا استطيع ان اقول لك زود ارتفاع برج التبريد لان ده هو الامثل ولكن معقد التنفيذ و غير منطقي الآن بعد تركيب الوحدة أو استبدل المروحة باخري ذات عدد ريش اكثر و لتكن ريشة واحدة زيادة ، الحل الىخر يستوجب اضافة برج تبريد اضافيالحل الرابع في حالة اذا كانت ابراج التبريد متباعدة و مستقلة و لكن المياه الناتجة منها تتجمع و ترسل للكوندنسر يمكنك بدلا من توريد ماء البرج للحوض اعادة تدويرها في البرج الذي يليه و بالتالي اضافة قدرة تبريد اضافية للماء و لكن ستصطدم بمعدل تدفق الماء اقل كمية و الحل الاخير هو اضافة مبرد للمياه و ليكن برج جديد يتلقي الماء قبل دخوله برج التريد النهائي


----------



## خالدة نصرت (27 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز...قد قُُمت بتنظيف للمكثف ولم تجد فرق يذكر،،،أذاً هل لك أن تتأكد من حشوات البرج المائي هل هي نظيفة بحيث تسمح للماء للمرور بها بصورة جيدة،وهل المرواح الخاصة بالبرج تؤدي عملها جيداً واتجاة سحب الهواء .هناك نقطة مهم وهي ان المبادل الحراري للمكثف تأكد من سلامة دوران الماء فية أي تكون فروق بين درجة دخول الماء للمكثف وخروجة منه وكم هو الفرق بينهما ،وهل دخول الماء للمكثف بالدرجة المئوية المطلوبة وبعد الدخول الى المبادل يخرج بفارق,,,,اذا لم يخرج الماء بالدرجة الحرارية المطلوبة{ والمكثف نظيف} فتأكد من الفاصل في غطاء المبادل الذي يفصل بين دخول الماء وخروجة،وهل هناك تأكل فية او شق لكي يسمح بخلط الدخول مع الخروج او لعدم الدوران المطلوب,,,والله الموفق


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (19 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز/ سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بخصوص ارتفاع درجة حرارة المكثف المائى بهذه الدرجة التى تتحدث عنها فقابلتنى هذه المشكلة فى 4 تشليرات فى مكان واحد وعملت المستحيل فى صيانة برج التبريد (المصافى والرشاشات والزعانف....الخ ) وتم غسيل المكثفات بمحلول من المياه وحمض ( Acti brite ) وتم عملية غسيل دائرة مياه التكثيف بالكامل بواسطة الطلمبات وتغيير المياه اكثر من مرة وكنت فى منتصف موسم الصيف ولااستطيع توقف التكييف كليا وفوجئت بعد الصيانة الشاملة نفس المشاكل وفصل الضواغط جميعها ( HP ) فصعقت واصبح على ضغوط شديدة وعجزت عن التفكير .
ففكرت وقمت بتركيب عدد 2 بلاور قديم ( خاص بجهاز اسبليت ) امام كل مكثف بصفة مستمرة فلاحظت استمرار تشغيل الضواغط فترة اطول ثم تفصل الضواغط مرة اخرى ففكرت مرة ثانية وقمت بتحضير ماسورة نحاس نصف بوصة وقمت بعمل ثقوب كثيرة فى خط مستقيم ببنطة 2مم ووضعتها اعلى المكثفات ووصلتها بمصدر مياه بواسطة خرطوم 
وقمت بتشغيل التشليرات فاصبحت تعمل بطريقة مرضية ولاتفصل الضواغط الا كل حين وحين وبعد تفكير عميق وطويل لاحظت ان دخول مياه التكثيف للمكثف باردة وخروجها من المكثف باردة نفس الدرجة تقريبا وبعدين تحملت عناءا كبيرا طول مدة الصيف الماضى وصمدت التشلرات هذه الفترة لان المكثفات اصبح تبريدها من الداخل بمياه البرج ومن الجسم الخارجى بالماء والهواء معا وتم ايقاف المحطة في شهر ديسمبر الماضى 2009 وبدات فورا بعمل الصيانة السنوية لجميع اجزاء المحطة وبدات بتفريغ مياه التكثيف وفك فلنشات المكثف من الناحيتين ولاحظت ان مواسير المكثف سالكة وليس بها اى اوحال ولكنى لاحظت ايضا ان مواسير المكثف من الداخل مترسب عليها املاح كثيفة تكسو السطح الداخلى للمواسير وفعلا هذا هو مربط الفرس الذى جعلنى الف حول نفسى جربت جميع الاحماض والكيماويات التى تؤثر على الاملاح ولاتؤثر على المواسير دون جدوى جميع الاحماض تتفاعل مع النحاس والحديد ولاتؤثر على الاملاح وفكرت وجبت فرش تنظيف المواسير من الداخل دون جدوى الاملاح بسمك 2 مم وصلبة جدا زهقت وفكرت اعمل ايه وكمان مفيش امكانيات تم قياس قطر بداية الماسورة بعد تنظيفها من الملح بواسطة مبرد وبالعقل ولقيت القطر الداخلى 16مم وتم قياس قطر الماسورة بالاملاح وكانت 12 مم معنى ذلك ان الاملاح فعلا عاملة عازل ولايحدث التبادل الحرارى داخل المكثف والعمل اشتريت بنطة حدادى طول 20 سم وقطر13 مم وركبتها فى الشنيور وبسرعة بطيئة دخلت بالبنطة وانا قلقان جدا ومن الناحية الاخرى لنفس الماسورة وضعت خرطوم مياه ضغط ضعيف ولاحظت نزول كميه املاح غير طبيعية من المكثف الواحد بطول 20 سم فقط وبعدين طول ماسورة المكثف 2,60 متر فماذا افعل اشتريت اسياخ حديد مستقيم قلر 12مم مقاسات مختلفة 60 سم & 1م & 1,50 متر وقمت بلحام البنطة فى السيخ 60 سم بطريقة مستقيمة تماما وربطت السيخ بالشنيور ودخلت بنفس الطريقة وبعدين السيخ المتر والمتر ونص وكررت هذه العملية من الناحية الاخري واستبدلت البنطة باكبر 13 مم ثم 14 مم ثم 15 مم والله نزل املاح اكثر من ملو 3 جرادل من مكثف واحد وبعد كدة ركبت فرشة تنظيف المكثفات فى الاخر لانى خفت استخدم بنطة 16 مم وكررت كل هذا مع جميع المكثفات وتم تقفيل المكثفات وملا مياه التكثيف وتشغيل التشلرات والله افضل كثيرا مما كنت اتوقع كان الضغط العالى يصل الى 350 PSI واصبح هذا الصيف والضواغط محملة 260PSI
وكفاءة عالية واصبحت التشلرات تحقق درجة وتفصل و100% ولاحظت ايضا انخفاض الامبير حوالى 40A لكل تشيللر مع ملاحظة ان ازالة الاملاح استغرقت حوالى 3 شهور ليل نهار لانى قمت بمسك الشنيور وحدى وزملائى يقومون بالباقى خوفا من سرحان احدهم ويتلف المواسير ويضيع مجهودنا ونقع فى المحظور اسف على الاطالة وشكرا لك وتمنياتى بالتوفيق & سليمان سعد الدين


----------



## ahmedakkam (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم على الردود اني طالب جديد واستفد من معلوماتكم كانها درس


----------

